# pneumonia and an enlarged heart



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello
I was finally able to take my poor little BubbleWrap to the Vet. The news isn't good. He has pneumonia. He was prescribed antibiotics for the time being, but unfortunately, there may be another problem. While looking over the x-rays the vet noticed that BubbleWrap's heart is too big. The vet couldn't give me an answer during the visit but he is going to be checking with other specialists and getting back to me. He also said that BubbleWrap is too young for heart disease so he doesn't seem to think that this is the problem.

I was wondering if anyone might have some insight on BubbleWrap's enlarged heart and I also wanted any advice you can possibly give on taking care of a hedgehog with pneumonia. I am very worried about my little guy. 

Thanks.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am sorry about this.

yes, i knew someone who had a hedgie with very similar issues (enlarged heart and pneumonia). i think he lived with it for about a year, spending increasingly more time in the hospital. then the owner had to let him go.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I sure hope that won't be the case with BubbleWrap.  I would hate for him to have to go through all of that.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

how old is BubbleWrap?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

that hedgie had a complex heart surgery and it went very well, but because of repeated pneumonias, he was on antibiotics a lot and his liver and kidneys couldn't take that.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> how old is BubbleWrap?


BubbleWrap turned two on Aug. 25 of this year.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

amber.vroman said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > how old is BubbleWrap?
> ...


i am sorry that i'm being such bad news, but that is not "too young." the hedgehog i was talking about was diagnosed at two. the heart issue was congenital. again, please forgive me for telling you this--i'm just thinking that your vet could use this information.


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

He is checking with several specialists and getting back to me Monday. I am pretty happy with the service i received at this veterinarian clinic. I am glad he also knows when to ask for a second opinion. I took BubbleWrap in yesterday and the vet called me today to check on him. I will make sure we revisit the subject of heart disease. I was pretty sure he was wrong about BubbleWrap being too young but I was being hopeful that he was right. 

On the upside BubbleWrap already seems to be acting better after only two doses of his medicine. He had a slight clicking sound to his breathing and that has gone away. He is also more responsive.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never dealt with heart problems here so couldn't give any first hand information, only what I've read. It all depends on what the problem is and how severe it is what his prognosis might be. I know of hedgehogs that have not survived long, but others have lived out a normal hedgehog life.

I suggest you join the Hedgehog Welfare Society Yahoo list. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/hedgehogwelfare/ There are multiple people on there who have had hedgehogs with heart related problems who could give you some information based on their experiences.

Good luck. Sending him prayers.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry Bubblewrap is sick. Hopefully his pneumonia will be gone soon & he'll be much more comfortable. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope he gets feeling better and will be sending prayers his way


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for keeping him in your thoughts.


----------



## termonjai (May 20, 2012)

Hello, I just found this posting while trying to find more information on Hedgies diagnosed w/ pneumonia and an enlarged heart. My hedgie was diagnosed with pneumonia on 5/7, and then an enlarged heart on 5/16. He was put on lasix to reduce the swelling and fluid, and he has made some improvement, but is still very limited. Can you please tell me how BubbleWrap did after the diagnosis? Or if anyone else can offer some info on this matter, I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------

